# Sexing spilo cf



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey,
does anyone know how to sex spilopleura cf? sorry if this has been asked before, but i noticed gg mention that spilo cf's can be bred in captivity.

thanks,

oburi


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Spilo have been breed in captivity... I belive on a water sprite... I have bred gold Spilo's not the spilo CF... Yet!!!! I am uncertain about an accurate way of sexing... There are 2 methods I have heard... One is Males are more eliptical, and females are more disc shaped prior to feeding.... Another I heard is the male has a hooked anal fin, and the female has a flat fin.... I used both methods for selecting my Cariba school... But as far as I know there is no 100% accurate way of sexing them...{And keep them alive}

That would be like saying all fat people are female... <LOL>.... Try to get about 5 random appearance around the same length... Cloud the tank with small feeders, try to get the fish eating beefheart and shrimp.... You may attempt to lower the watter temperature to mid 60's when you first introduce them... That will lower there metabolic rate, and reduce some of the agression.... Remember I am no professional, just tactics I used with my Golds, and Red-throated Spilos to force minimal aggression with themselves... Keep me posted on your results and discoveries....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> But as far as I know there is no 100% accurate way of sexing them...


 That's what I think as well


----------

